# OMG!! I got bombed!!



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Oh my God!!

I got bombed!!

Actually received a note from UPS about 10 days ago informing me of a package that was waiting for me. Been so busy that I didn't finally got to pick it up till 3 days ago.

Had been kinda' expecting a package from a fellow BOTL (one of who lives in Sweden). We'd exchanged PM many times over the past few months, shared delights, experiences etc. . . A couple of months back I was more than happy to send him a bomb of domestics. Decent ones generally available here in the US but not readily found in Europe; ones that I hoped he'd get to try his palate on. When I got a PM several weeks ago that he was sending me a bomb, I thought that was very thoughtful and generous of him. But MY GOD, I wasn't expecting this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This is an act that's most generous, most gracious, most kind, most mischievious!!  :w

Now the package label said holiday chocolates and candy, and sure enough when you opened the package, there were swedish chocolates and candy there (I already ate the chocolate -- heh heh!), but beneath them, is what you see here in this picture. Wow, I'm still speechless.

Even though the cigars were a tad on the dry side (waiting so long to get to me), they came through in pretty good shape and after just 24hrs in the humidor, were in excellent condition for smoking. [Sadly, one Corona sized cigar didn't survive the trip very intact]

I'm gonna have to send a special thank you to this brother for his generosity. I'll also need to find out what some of those cigars are. Those with the bands missing were, of course, shipped that way to maintain the cigars' anonymity in case of problems with US Customs. Some, I can guess their identity. Let's see, there are Slomones, Petit Robustos, a dark LE pyramid (Partagas, H de M, Cohiba?!), maybe some Shorts, Siglo I's?, quite a few robustos and PC's. There are several really nice Domestic ones as well.

I'm just wetting my chops thinking of all the hours of good smoking ahead!!

Thank you again BOTL for a most generous gift. Ah, time to light one up.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

P.S. Wanted to give my fine BOTL some ring gauge for his kind bounty, but it looks like I have to spread a bit more gauge around before I can do that.


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

Veeeeery Nice!! Rating: 10.00 +


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Good, now you know how it feels 


A well deserved bomb


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Very nice!!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey Mo, if ya want I'll send some Gauge that person's way on your behalf. Just let me know where to send it


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Hey Mo, if ya want I'll send some Gauge that person's way on your behalf. Just let me know where to send it


He's a fellow LLG from Sweden!! Thanks!
PM sent.


----------



## Redman (Oct 18, 2004)

Very nice Mo! I continue to find the generosity of the fellow BOTLs amazing, what a great bunch of folks!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Nice target! Well done, some great looking smokes in there. You deserve them Mo.


----------



## motortown (Jan 14, 2004)

Looks Tasty!!

That's the cool thing about Club Stogie, and the people that make it up.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

MoTheMan said:


> He's a fellow LLG from Sweden!! Thanks!
> PM sent.


Won and Done my friend!!!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i added just a touch to his RG for ya.


----------



## KingMeatyHand (Mar 21, 2004)

Verrry nice.

2 nice dudes hooking each other up. Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

What a generous gesture. I am jealous!!

I know how you feel, though. I got my Secret Santa package the other day and was blown away by the generousity of the sender. I can't say thank you enough.....whoever it was. I only wish I could find out who it was so that I may send some kind of thank you in return.....  .


PM me the name, and I'll bump the gauge up a bit myself!! :w


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

KingMeatyHand said:


> Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside.


Spoken like the true Bender, who's one of my favorite cartoon characters (& not just because he smokes cigars). :w



Uniputt said:


> What a generous gesture. I am jealous!!
> 
> I know how you feel, though. I got my Secret Santa package the other day and was blown away by the generousity of the sender. I can't say thank you enough.....whoever it was. I only wish I could find out who it was so that I may send some kind of thank you in return.....


I know what you mean Uniputt. In 2003 I received an extra Secret Santa package which was a box of Diplomatico No.5 (from down under for that matter) without bands of course. A most generous gift. I still have about 8 or 10 sticks left that I'm putting some age on.  Poeple are very kind generous here at CS . . . or are they just pure eeevill?!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

AAlmeter said:


> Good, now you know how it feels
> 
> A well deserved bomb


Ditto :r


----------



## jimmy (May 1, 2003)

WOW! now that's definitely a bomb.
lucky you.
jimmy
:tpd:


----------



## KingMeatyHand (Mar 21, 2004)

MoTheMan said:


> Spoken like the true Bender, who's one of my favorite cartoon characters (& not just because he smokes cigars). :w


Better still:

Yeah, yeah, amen. Listen, I'm one of those lazy homeless bums I've been hearing about. Could you point me to the free booze?

or

Bender: "I'm very generous. What about that time I gave blood?"
Fry: "Whose blood?"
Bender: "Some guy's."


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Couldn't have gone to a nicer guy. Enjoy!


----------



## jimmy (May 1, 2003)

Lamar said:


> Couldn't have gone to a nicer guy. Enjoy!


could have happened to me 
jimmy


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I usually stay out of the Habanos Lounge as I have enough temptation in my life, but read the title & thought Mo got drunk.....  had to hear about it.

It wasn't our friend Terra Rex was it?

Good job, whoever it was. Mo even puts up with the likes of me! It couldn't happen to a nicer fella.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

I am happy for you Mo.


----------



## ilikecigars (Mar 24, 2003)

holy schizznizzle!! never saw a bomb of such magnatude...it was a bunker buster for sure....wish i had a swedish friend...i like those fish..lol


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

*OMG!!*

Still haven't made much of a dent in the bomb, again way too busy with work, but that bomb really had a nice surprise in it.

This past weekend took out a RASS that was part of the BOMB. Very nice construction from the start with a very nice silky smooth wrapper and good construction -- solid and well made.

The first real big impression though was the scent of the cigar even before lighting. Took a whiff off the foot. Unbelieveable!! Very fresh, clean, toaccoey scent with a hint of spice. Had a feeling that this cigar was going to deliver . . . and it did.

First smoking impression: A good solid Habano flavor. Spicy & earthy. Full-bodied with the classic spiciness found in the RASS. Very fresh tasting throughout. Really made me wonder if this stick was was from an exceptionally good batch or box.

But then, the transformation began. As I took each puff, stared at the smoke, and sank further into my seat, I began to see myself in an old '59 Chevy Cruising up & down the Malecon in Havana. I could feel the sea spray whafting across my face from the waves crashing along the rocks at the water front . . . I could hear the distant drums & brass playing to the sound of Jazz . . . Could see all the people milling about, hanging out, doing their thing . . . seeing the sunset sky out over the horizon and the the darkening contour of the Havana skyline.

I tell you, smoking the ciga was really a transformative experience. Had to look at it more than once to make sure that it was just a stick of tobacco and not something else (LOL).

Thank you generous BOTL who gifted me this stick. You will always be remembered among the great apes of CS.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

That is one of the things I love most about a great cigar, the ability it has to transport you someplace else if only for an hour or so. I have a lot of craziness in my life right now, but when I light up a cigar I can put it all at bay for awhile and go someplace magical. Well said Mo!


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Funny thing....what goes around....comes around. It's always good to be generous


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

yeah, except I had a cigar the other day that transported me magically into a rhinocerous's warm diseased ass and I breathed it in. It can go both ways I suppose. u 
-eef


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

eef said:


> yeah, except I had a cigar the other day that transported me magically into a rhinocerous's warm diseased ass and I breathed it in. It can go both ways I suppose. u
> -eef


You sure that was a cigar?! :r


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Well I'm glad Mo gets some of his own medicine once in awhile.. WTG bomber..


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

MO -- Bout time it came your way.

And the prize looks tasty, there isn't a cigar in that group I wouldn't die for.

Enjoy.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

DonJefe said:


> You sure that was a cigar?! :r


Yeah!! "Rhinocerous's Ass" -- sounds like you were smoking a turd, if you ask me. :r :r

On another note, getting a dose of my own medicine sure tasted good. Mmm. :w


----------

